# Skate 2



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone else got it?

After never getting round to buying Skate, I couldn't resist this one. The demo was awesome, and the games absolutely-un-beliveable. 

Well worth getting for those skate fans out there, lets just hope they make a BMX one in the same style :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

How much better is it than a Tony Hawk game?

Like you, I never got round to buying the first one, but I am sorely tempted by this!


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

I've never played the Tony Hawk game fella, i'm normally either a FPS or a Racing man, but it's definatly well worth getting. The game play is identical to the first one, the way you move around etc, but some of the improvements are awesome, and the places you can skate are absolutely massive.

You can get off your board, you can move/re-position ramps, rails, boxes etc, and the challenges and tasks etc to do are uber.

Not been online with it yet though.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

i have Skate 1 and its amazing. So much better than the tony hawk games as its alot more realistic. graphics and great, using the thumb sticks to control the board makes it alot harder but alot more satisfying when you land something good.

Cant wait to get Skate 2!

If you like your skating its a must have game.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it any good for doing more realistic tricks like a simple 360 kickflip instead of 1080 varial backflip kicklip blah blah?

As im a simple kinda guy and prefer to just jumps gaps and do small technical stuff

Looks good on the Wii with the balance board but im not sure if that would ruin it


----------

